
Ask HN: I want to learn biology, I know nothing - HiroshiSan
What&#x27;s a good text book that requires minimal prerequisite knowledge?
======
dekhn
Campbell Biology followed by Molecular Biology of the Cell and Molecular
Biology of the Gene

~~~
HiroshiSan
Thank you!

